# Client looking for a commercial machine



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Hi everyone

I have a client who is looking for commercial coffee machine and grinder package for their coffee shop. I don't sell the machines as I only supply beans and cafe supplies. Does anyone want to work in partnership with me?

Basically, my client was looking at Astoria 2 group but they feel that it is going to be complicated and even with my training it might not be easy as their servers and baristas will be volunteers. I suggested iberital ib7 which is a grand cheaper and probably easier for them as it's got less digital functions. Now they want a superautomatic machine that dispenses coffee but want the ability to steam milk through a milk wand. Having said that, they are open to alternative options. All they want is to be able to see the machines first and try it out before deciding which ones to go for. Obviously, they will be buying the machines from you and not me. I'll only supply them beans and cafe essentials.

Anyway, send me a message if you think you can help.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Try John Green at Traders coffee near Toldworth.

http://www.coffeebay.co.uk/


----------

